# Loss of humor & numbness



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

After taking the weed supplement I suffered with dp but still had emotions and quick wits. Then o had a panic attack and now I can't feel shit. Everyone. In my funny naturally has quick wits and is funny. But I've lost all of it. I don't even remember how grounded I was before but it was way grounded than thisi literallly can't laugh at anything I've lost the touch to reply quick I'm more slower like fuck
People get this type of thing when they take a Med but I got it naturally. Anyone know any way to overcome this numbness I'm prolly depressed but can't even feel it cause of my numbness and racing mind. I could take a making which I've heard helps with the numbness but I'm still not sure how. Y humor or atleast what had before Is completely gone. I'm not sure how I'm suppose. To socialize now.

Any inputs please


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bill definetly is not one of them


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

My sense of humor comes and goes


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

It's difficult to feel a sense of humour when ur dissociated


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

missjess said:


> It's difficult to feel a sense of humour when ur dissociated


Yeah, worse is that our "thinking brain" still works fine so we KNOW when a joke is funny, we just can't feel it with our "emotional brain"!!!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

seafoam mellow said:


> Yeah, worse is that our "thinking brain" still works fine so we KNOW when a joke is funny, we just can't feel it with our "emotional brain"!!!


Hahahahaha yep! Don't u think it's sick how only we are left with our thinking brain!?? What kind of a horrible disorder is this anyways like come on...


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

The funny thing is...I can really connect online and I genuinely find things funny online...but in person it's an entirely different story.does anyone else feel like this ??


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

missjess said:


> The funny thing is...I can really connect online and I genuinely find things funny online...but in person it's an entirely different story.does anyone else feel like this ??


I strangely communicate easier with girls than guys in real life... I'm not gay or a player either though

I never feel like "one of the guys" lol


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

It's ok I communicate better with guys I always have


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

bill said:


> That's why no ones laughing at my jokes, mmm interesting.


You always make me laugh!!


----------

